# Avro Anson to Vulcan (+707) Technical Service Bulletins



## MiTasol (Jul 11, 2022)

I was going to put this under Anson Documents but decided that it covers too many other aircraft so deserves a thread of its own so that Vulcan and 707 lovers can easily find it.

Ii covers the following aircraft. The original pages are many different sizes and some needed a lot of graffiti removed (company stamps and hand written notes etc). Some originals were the real thing, some were 1960s faxes and some were photocopies - real photocopies on photographic paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## coldkiwi1 (Jul 11, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> I was going to put this under Anson Documents but decided that it covers too many other aircraft so deserves a thread of its own so that Vulcan and 707 lovers can easily find it.
> 
> Ii covers the following aircraft. The original pages are many different sizes and some needed a lot of graffiti removed (company stamps and hand written notes etc). Some originals were the real thing, some were 1960s faxes and some were photocopies - real photocopies on photographic paper.
> View attachment 677193


Where did you post it - sounds quite useful.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 11, 2022)

OOPS - upload did not stick. I am reducing it and will put it in the above post.

IF that does not work I will split it into two files of about 250 pages each.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## coldkiwi1 (Jul 12, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> OOPS - upload did not stick. I am reducing it and will put it in the above post.
> 
> IF that does not work I will split it into two files of about 250 pages each.


Have downloaded it - some excellent information. Thankyou.


----------

